# checking kayaks



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

theres lots of talk about safety i am wondering how many kayakers check there kayaks for cracks and leaks and bungs before they take there kayaks out in the deep blue ocean .and how would you do a check on this sort of stuff


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I reckon I am like most - as slack as hell. I keep a bit of a passive eye open for anything unusual when I am hosing it off.

My Stealth has flotation foam in it, so should help a bit if I get into trouble but I was pretty much the same with my plastic one.

Probably should be a bit more diligent. If I was in something that had known flaws & was prone to cracks, I would like to think that I would be more careful.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I normally just give the kayak a loving wash once a month and investigate any shortfalls.

If I smash it into the ute when unloading/loading or hit the wall of the garage (doh) I will give it a once over then and there.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I did the vacuum cleaner in reverse (was actually a mini leaf blower) and spray bottle thing once before a long trip. You pump air into the yak (but undo a bung somewhere to not raise the pressure too much) and spray it with a bit of soapy water over likely areas to expose leaks. Other than that I've got three inflated bags front, middle and back stuffed in the hull just in case.


----------

